
Brad Feld – The loneliness of an entrepreneur - rmason
https://www.feld.com/archives/2017/07/the-loneliness-of-an-entrepreneur.html
======
mindcrime
Yep. It's a combination of human nature and social conditioning, I think, to
not what to admit that things are fucked up. Speaking from my own experience,
there are absolutely times when things feel overwhelming, when I feel
despondent, when despair sets in, etc. And the fucked up thing is, there's
really nobody I want to talk to about that stuff. Not my co-founders, not my
mom, not my best friend, not my dad, not my sister, not my second-best friend,
etc. I sometimes think it would be cool to just go sit at a bar and bore some
random stranger with my problems, because somehow it feels like it would be
easier to talk to somebody completely random. Maybe because I know on some
level I'll probably never see them again, and vice versa, so there's
absolutely no reason to care if they're judging you or whatever.

That said, I'm too busy to actually take time out to go sit at a bar and bore
strangers with my problems. Which is one of the problems... hmm...

